# Computer help needed in Joco



## elwizardo (Jun 2, 2009)

I need a laptop serviced, it runs hot & crashes. Formerly had contact with a Gloria (surname unknown) who had a small Plaza shop called CyberJoco. But the shop has closed. Does anyone know her phone no., or someone else competent in the Joco area? Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know of anyone in Jocotopec, but can suggest that you take your laptop to Martin, whose shop is on Ocampo in Ajijic, not far and across the street from Mannix Restaurant. He'll know where to send you if he can't fix it. Put your ear close to the laptop and see if you can hear the fan running. That may be the problem.


----------



## elwizardo (Jun 2, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I don't know of anyone in Jocotopec, but can suggest that you take your laptop to Martin, whose shop is on Ocampo in Ajijic, not far and across the street from Mannix Restaurant. He'll know where to send you if he can't fix it. Put your ear close to the laptop and see if you can hear the fan running. That may be the problem.


Thanks. It may be the fan. I'd prefer a Joco source but if I can't get one I'll check in with Martin.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

You could also call IZZY at 33-15-31-41-32. He'll come out and repair it on the spot and does allot of computer repairs in the area.


----------



## elwizardo (Jun 2, 2009)

mexicoetal said:


> you could also call izzy at 33-15-31-41-32. He'll come out and repair it on the spot and does allot of computer repairs in the area.


gracias. I have comp. Now fixed but i'll keep izzy's name for future.


----------

